# JP's Systems



## imbeaujp

Hello ! Here are my 2 systems:

*Main Home Audio/Video System Equipment List: *

Yamaha NS-1000 Speakers x 5 for HT application (Best Speaker ever for price !)
Pearless XXLS12 with passive in 40 liters x2 
Rotel RSP-1098 surround processor
Rotel RB-1080 amplifier drivig 2 Pearless home made subs
Rotel RMB-1095 amplifier driving 5 Yamaha NS-1000
Rotel RCD-1072 CD player
Rotel RDV-1060 DVD Player
Rotel RLC-1040 Line conditionner
Rotel RT-1080 Line conditionner
Pioneer Elite Plasma display
Pioneer Elite BlueRay player
Toshiba HD DVD player
Behringher FDP for sub EQ
All cables are Monster Cable THX-1000 series
Over 500 original CD-DVD-BluRay-HDDVD !


*Other System: *

Rotel RSP-976 Surround decoder
Pioneer Elite DV38-A DVD Player
Yamaha CA-1010 amplifiers x4
Yamaha CT-1000 Radio Tuner
Yamaha TC-1000 Tape deck
Yamaha YP-1000 Turntable
Yamaha NS-1000 (ebony) + 4 Tannoy C-10
Monster Cable HTS-3500 Line conditionner
All cables are Monster Cable THX-1000 series


----------



## thxgoon

Wow nice setup. Wish I had 2 systems. Rotel and Elite:daydream:


----------



## imbeaujp

Thanks !

My next projects are:

Finishing my 2 subs
Build a new room dedicated for HT
Try bi-amp my NS-1000 with Mcintosh tube amps.


----------



## imbeaujp

Here are some photos of my first kit. We are going to build a dedicated room for HT and music the next fiew mounts...


----------



## Blaser

You might consider Front Projection...It would be a nice upgrade! :T


----------



## imbeaujp

Yeh ! I am going to build a new HT room in my basement this summer and I will add a projector with anamorphic lens.. Another project !


----------



## Blaser

Looking forward to see you construction thread!


----------



## Guest

Wow! 

I have GOT to learn more about your Yamaha NS-1000M center speaker:hail:. I'm needing to build one myself though probably not with dual 12" woofers, I just can't find anything suitable to match the tone of build of the 1000M's.


----------

